

TwIMDb - Displays Twitter usernames next to the cast and crew names on IMDb. - matthewfong
http://blog.matthewfong.net/2010/11/15/twimdb/

======
matthewfong
This is my first post on Hacker News...it's a couple browser extensions I made
this past weekend at WePay and DailyBooth's Hackathon.

